# Putney Hospital partly collapsed -> Demo called in



## MrDan (Feb 13, 2013)

Just read this whilst searching for another site, Putney hospital suffered a part collapse on Monday and they're going to have to call demo in to make it safe.

News story here

& sweet_pea laughed at me when I bought a hard hat


----------

